

140byt.es - Tweet-sized, fork-to-play, community-curated JavaScript - jedschmidt
http://140byt.es/

======
jedschmidt
For those not familiar, 140byt.es is a collaborative code-golfing challenge in
JavaScript. The objective is to fit as much punch as possible into 140 bytes,
and there has been some impressive work from the community.

Examples include 140-byte versions of

    
    
      * client-side app helpers: router, jsonp, and templates
      * DOM helpers: selectors, swap, and walk
      * parsers: Base64, roman numerals, URLs, brainfuck
      * math: isPrimeNumber and solveAlgebraicEquation
    

et cetera. You really have to see some of these entries to believe them. I've
learned a lot about JavaScript in the process.

